# [TIP] Firewall : TARPIT

## Trevoke

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1723

Firewall : accept, refuse, drop, tarpit .. En resume, ca ouvre une connection et ca refuse de la fermer, donc il faut attendre un timeout pour que ca ferme.

*ca* ca peut etre chiant pour les gens qui veulent t'attaquer..  :Cool: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

héhé carrement chiant, pas mal le tip   :Wink: 

Après le Harpic pour chiottes, il y a le Tarpit pour firewall   :Wink:   ok ok   :Arrow:   [.]

----------

## El_Goretto

J'arrive pas à comprendre si la connexion du côté "nous" reste quand même ouverte, avec les ressources nécessaires associées. Je veux dire, ya pas un risque de s'auto D.O.S.er avec ce principe?

----------

## netfab

Sympa  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Une connection est ouverte, mais on lui donne une taille maximum de 0.

 *Quote:*   

> When data transfer begins to occur, the TCP window size is set to zero, so no data can be transferred within the session. The connection is then held open, and any requests by the remote side to close the session are ignored.

 

----------

## marvin rouge

pourquoi ca s'appelle TARPIT et pas TRAPIT ?

----------

## Trevoke

tar pit = puits de goudron

----------

## naerex

J'ai lu l'article avec beaucoup d'intéret, cette technique est excellente ! Je suis sur qu'elle va devenir un standard dans peu de temps.

...un fan de ce genre de riposte  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

ca a l'air interessant.

Qaund tu jettes les paquets, ton ordinateur est "invisible", alors qu'avec cette méthode il devient visible (les connections se mettant en place). Mais est ce vraiment génant ?

Sinon, ils disent que le noyau gentoo contient le patch pour la cible TARPIT, mais moi je vois pas cette optiion dans la configuration (dans netfilter configuration).

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je cours me faire fouetter; ou tout du moins, voila ..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295338-highlight-tarpit.html

La prochaine fois je ferai une recherche, c'est du vieux :/

----------

